# Latex rubber question ?



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to try my hand at useing latex. This brings us to my question. I notice latex is sold in varying thickness. So would thicker or thinner be better for speed and power. Theraband gold is .27 and I kind of figured that the .40 latex would basicly crush it for speed/power.

So all you rubber experts out there please give me your opinion on your experiences with the different thickness latex. I kind of assume the latex is gonna be great but just wanted to make sure. For the 45$ cost and 25$ shipping ... for 10 feet.

If this should be in the slingshot bands and tubes section I am sorry and a mod can move it as they see it.

Thanks all

BC-Slinger


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Woah woah woah, 75 bucks for ten feet is crazy. go to ebay and get 10 of theraband for 15 dollars free shipping.

And yes, Thinner means less weight which has more speed.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thinner for speed, thicker for power.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

10 feet of theraband i meant,

Sorry

SMS


----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

try here http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/new-bands/products/bulk-band-material

thinner is better for speed and power, if you use enough layers to get the same thickness. thicker lasts a little longer and costs a little more per foot, but you can use less layers so it ends up being cheaper.

so thin for best performance, thick for best price.

also, you mean pure latex, most rubber bands, exercise bands etc contain latex.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Pure latex is awesome. Tex sells a nice sheet (10 1/2 X 16in) for 6 bucks. i think its .30 it's very fast, i've been having fun cutting some nice tapers out of the sheet I just received. He has a minimum of 12bucks purchase so get some other goodies too :thumbsup:

THis link will take you to wingshooters page where you can see Tex's supply list and where to send $ http://www.footbridge.org/Supplies.html


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check out the Slingshot bands and tubes section for mega discussion. Or just buy some thera gold or .03 pure latex. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> .03 pure latex. Can't go wrong with either.


 :yeahthat:


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

beaverman said:


> try here http://www.simple-shot.com/collections/new-bands/products/bulk-band-material
> 
> thinner is better for speed and power, if you use enough layers to get the same thickness. thicker lasts a little longer and costs a little more per foot, but you can use less layers so it ends up being cheaper.
> 
> ...


That is the exact site I am listing prices from.



Btoon84 said:


> Pure latex is awesome. Tex sells a nice sheet (10 1/2 X 16in) for 6 bucks. i think its .30 it's very fast, i've been having fun cutting some nice tapers out of the sheet I just received. He has a minimum of 12bucks purchase so get some other goodies too :thumbsup:
> 
> THis link will take you to wingshooters page where you can see Tex's supply list and where to send $ http://www.footbridge.org/Supplies.html


Tex flat out says no shipping to canada.



treefork said:


> Check out the Slingshot bands and tubes section for mega discussion. Or just buy some thera gold or .03 pure latex. Can't go wrong with either.


I have plenty of acess to thera band gold I am interested purley in latex at this point to try somthing new and take first place with it in the speed competition(Speed Freaks).

Thanks all for your answers but I am interested in people that have experience in the rubber to explain what is better and what isnt .


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

.030 is great, .040 is even better, but neither is worth $7 a foot.

If you can get Theraband, try some Black for high speed action. Torsten uses is to shoot cans from a half-mile away.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

"Thanks all for your answers but I am interested in people that have experience in the rubber to explain what is better and what isnt ."

Good luck in your quest and hope you can find someone with experience in the rubber.There must be somebody here that can help you.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I would say .03 would do the trick for most of your needs, but thinner could get you some serious speed depending on the ammo you want... torsten has a video on fast bands and the best set up depending on the thickness you use

if you want to go bulk.. I get mine at McMaster-Carr (which gets theirs from Hyper..something something)

.03 at the current price they are asking (it went up ) you could get 12ft x 6" for a total of 27 USD with shipping of around 5 usd

http://www.mcmaster.com/#catalog/119/3525/=m4ifqr

85995K19 is the item number.. it is with a list of other thicknesses if you want to compare latex

With that being said,,, I can't remember if they will ship to canada.. and if so , not sure how the shipping would compare.. but its worth a shot.. or maybe get a friend in the US... I use my parents since MMC doesn't ship APO any more

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

oh just to clarify,, since I see this appear alot

there is a big difference where that decimal place is put.

.27 is different than the actual thickness of gold which is around .027 in

to put in in easier perspective

.25 in is 1/4 in or 6.35mm and that's some thick rubber.. which I think is close to what Alliance 107s are.. well maybe not that thick, but they are thick, and of course that's a totally different type of rubber.

LGD


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I have some gum rubber that's thick as my dumb dog, I would never consider using small amo with it in inch wide bands, but thicker rubber or latex, results in torque so it can get your balls moving... its then a matter of once in motion, you accelerate the shot asap by stressing the bands hard as possible in the distance the bands retract before de acceleration, that is the slack band length ie 9".. so a heavier taper is more forgiveing and suited to thick gauge bands than light bands... its simply how you cut & taper in respect to amo & band gauge... cheers all


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you Lgd and Ben for the informative responces.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

treefork said:


> "Thanks all for your answers but I am interested in people that have experience in the rubber to explain what is better and what isnt ."
> 
> Good luck in your quest and hope you can find someone with experience in the rubber.There must be somebody here that can help you.


Bring this thread to Flatband's attention. He's a latex man.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

To extend farther to Torsten's video here






I think if you do that with pure latex you may get a bit better results....

with the link to MMC and the thickness comparisons for TB you should have a good start for the MAX speed freak using latex,, since it does appear that pure latex is a bit faster than TB


Gold; .025" thickness;
Silver; .022" thickness;
Black; .015" thickness
Blue; .012" thickness
Green; .010" thickness
Red; .008" thickness
Yellow; .006" thickness
Tan; .004" thickness

(pulled from a ZDP post since it was quicker to find )


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Forgot you were in Canada  and all this time I though BC stood for Brainchild!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

BC-Slinger said:


> I would like to try my hand at useing latex. This brings us to my question. I notice latex is sold in varying thickness. So would thicker or thinner be better for speed and power. Theraband gold is .27 and I kind of figured that the .40 latex would basicly crush it for speed/power.
> 
> So all you rubber experts out there please give me your opinion on your experiences with the different thickness latex. I kind of assume the latex is gonna be great but just wanted to make sure. For the 45$ cost and 25$ shipping ... for 10 feet.
> 
> ...


 BC

We apologize that shipping costs across the border are such as they are. Our prices on latex are less than McMaster and competitive with any other hygenic distributor, shipping is the kicker.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dankung.com offers .55 mm (.020 inch) latex in 15x120 cm (6x48 inches) size for $4.30 plus shipping and they ship world-wide. Two of these shipped to the US will cost about $14.00.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/blue-055mm-thick-latex-flatband-120cm-15cm-p-317.html


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've tried the green version of that dankung latex, it's got the same specs just says imported from malasia in the description. I haven't used it enough to have a proper opinion of it yet but to my eyes it looks to be the same thickness as theraband silver. I don't think it's pure latex, as despite it saying specially designed for ott taper slingshot it has yoga printed on it, which did make me chuckle!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Simple Shot said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to try my hand at useing latex. This brings us to my question. I notice latex is sold in varying thickness. So would thicker or thinner be better for speed and power. Theraband gold is .27 and I kind of figured that the .40 latex would basicly crush it for speed/power.
> ...


 I know that the price is vearing off topic, since BC just wants to know what thickness will get you speed... (which by the way, .02 if cut right can get you hellatious speed with light ammo, .030 can as well with a different cut and gives you more of a size range on the ammo even though lighter ammo will fly )

I just wanted to say, I did some number crunching and you are right, 10ft of your stuff is cheaper. and well shipping is what it is (can't do much about that)

LGD


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Simple Shot said:


> BC-Slinger said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to try my hand at useing latex. This brings us to my question. I notice latex is sold in varying thickness. So would thicker or thinner be better for speed and power. Theraband gold is .27 and I kind of figured that the .40 latex would basicly crush it for speed/power.
> ...


No need for apologizes I understand it costs you guys to get your product from point A-B sometimes point b is far away and needs more coin to get there. I also will be doing buisness with you guys when my mind is made up due to you guys not only having a solid record but I have done buisness with you guys and you are very professional.

I tried theraband black last night in triple layers extreme taper and it barley could get over 400 FPS. I still like my gold theraband over black hands down. So I think that the thick old latex is calling my name. So I can extremely taper it,and since its thick it will hold its own like thera gold does.

Again thankyou all for your great answers/responces.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------

